# Up Coming Canadian Camp



## Bryson Ingram (Sep 22, 2004)

*Up Coming WMAA Event*

*Instructor:* *Datu Tim Hartman*
(7th Degree Black Belt)

*Location:* London Martial Arts
520 Springbank Dr, Unit #6
London, Ont, Canada.

*Subject:* The WMAA belt curriculum.

*Date:* Saturday Oct 16 & Sunday Oct 17.

*Time:* 10 AM - 5 PM, Saturday
10 AM - 1 PM, Sunday
(Regular breaks will be scheduled)

*Fee:* $99.

_*PRE - REGISTER NOW! Space is Limited.*_

We suggest that you bring sticks & training knifes. 
We will have more information about this event available in a day or two.
Looking forward to seeing you.

*For more details about this event.*
Contact Name: Bryson Ingram.
Phone #: 519.474.7161
E-Mail: info@LMAschool.com
School Web Site: http://www.LMAschool.com

For Information about the *WMAA (World Modern Arnis Alliance)* or *Datu Tim Hartman* please visit this web site @.
http://wmarnis.com/mission.html


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 22, 2004)

Looking forward to visiting the Great White North!

artyon:


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Oct 12, 2004)

*Fellow Martial Artist*

I wanted to make a final note about the WMAA camp in London. If you have any interest in attending this event please notify me so that we can make the necessary arrangements. My business # is 519 474 7161.

There will be a cooler full of soda, water & other drinks for those who attend this event. For those who dont know me, I will also have a fresh pot of coffee available at all times. 

If you have any question or concerns about this event please e-mail me at info@lmaschool.com or visit my web site at www.lmaschool.com. The flyer for this event & directions to my school are available on my web site.

Im looking forward to seeing everyone & enjoying a great camp. Thank you for your time & have a great day.

Bryson Ingram


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got back from the camp and had a great time. Will post later in the week.


----------



## Bryson Ingram (Oct 21, 2004)

*Hello*

*Thank you to everyone who attended this last weekend & especially to Mr. Hartman for teaching such a great camp. All the participants said that they had a good time & picked up some great material. *

*I wanted to say a special thank you to those people who visited from other schools. Thank you to Joe & Manny for coming out & training with us, they drove all the way from Toronto on both Saturday & Sunday to participate in this event. Mr. Paul Dawdy was another quest that we had throughout the weekend. Mr. Dawdy is one of Londons top Modern Arnis practitioners & has done extensive training in Arnis with Datu Tim Hartman. *

*For anyone who is curious about this last WMAA event, Ill give you a brief description of what we did over the weekend. The camp covered several different topics; one topic we spent a lot of time on was the solo baston stick fighting drill. We covered some of the Solo Baston entries, traps, cross hand inserts, finishes, concepts & theories. We also spent some time throughout the weekend working Balitawak material.*

*For lunch on Saturday we went to the Mandarin, a local all-you-can-eat buffet, that blends Chinese and Canadian food. This restaurant has a large selection of food that is delicious & prepared very well. For supper on Saturday night we went to Boston Pizza, which has just recently opened a new location in London,. The restaurant has only been open for a month & it is already packed on Saturday nights.*

*Everyone seemed to have a great deal of fun during the training & afterwards while hanging out. Thank you to those people who participated or helped out with this event.*



*Chow*


----------

